

Democratizing the Cloud - Here Comes Native OpenStack Support for Juju - markmims
http://www.jorgecastro.org/2012/07/20/democratizing-the-cloud-here-comes-native-openstack-support-for-juju/

======
Daviey
Abstracting away the cloud API's to provide a common service deployment tool..
woot!

------
bkerensa
Cool stuff

